# Gypsichic's Haunt



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

I keep forgetting to post this........someone asked me when i first came around if i had pix..........so here's some from last year

Halloween 2005 pictures by gypsichic - Photobucket


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow! Nice work...I love your greeter!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I didn't see any halloween pics in that photo album, but I did find your pics at your root-level photo album:
Pictures by gypsichic - Photobucket

Very nice.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lol..........oops! 

my backyard's not very scary is it?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Some great stuff there. Awesome pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

thanks everyone! 

its because of folks like you that we've learned as much as we have.......and I hope to continue to learn & be able to pass along my knowledge to newcomers


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

yumy, turkey frier


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like the light up skull in the skele.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

gypsichic said:


> lol..........oops!
> 
> my backyard's not very scary is it?


 LOL!! When GG complimented on your greeter, I thought she was talking about your cat! HAHA!! I like your Haunt pics too, by the way, and I'm jealous of your porch.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lol..........too funny

both my cats and my dog could be labeled as 'The Greeting Committee'

thanks! luuuuuuuuuuuuuv my porch - was a requirement when we bought the house - had to have a decent sized porch


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks like you could do ALOT with it! Luckeeeee!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

I have alot of ideas for what i'd like to do with my porch during halloween and in the off season

i'd like to extend the front flower bed around on the far end and plant something like clematis to create natural privacy, new outdoor furniture, maybe tile it instead of just plain ole' concrete............and and and.....lol

my money tree is a bit bare right now though


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

I clicked the link before reading the other posts... lol. Nice little garden getaway. Whats in the concrete urn, that cat looks like he sees something very interesting in it, a goldfish maybe?

Nice Halloween yard too!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

if i'm looking at the same picture - white cat looking at something - thats actually a small fountain we have

those particular pics were taken in 2004 i think and i have new ones I need to upload


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Haunted Neurons said:


> I clicked the link before reading the other posts... lol. Nice little garden getaway.


I did the same thing, I was looking at the pictures and thinking...OK is there a tiny winy jack o' lantern here someplace? A mini skeleton?...and the cat (while quite handsome) is not black. lol 

I really enjoyed the pics gypsichic, thank you for sharing. I love the skeletons climbing the porch and "the girls." It all looks great!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lol.............too funny

sorry bout that - guess i could spray paint the kitty.................j/k


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Great porch! 
I have to get one of those!


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Very impressive haunt. But I have to say that I liked your shark pics better. That must have been a blast.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I loved seeing your decorations. And nice porch, too! The tombstones are great, my favorite is Kerry Emhoff! LOL. I do a pvc fence, but have the bars all crooked and they are screwed together. I love the simple "t" connector idea! I could whip up a lot more fence at the last minute if I needed it using that idea! Thanks! (embarrassed that I never thought of it, being the pvc queen that I am lol )


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

Gloomy_Gus said:


> Very impressive haunt. But I have to say that I liked your shark pics better. That must have been a blast.


adrenaline pumping to say the least! seeing sharks in the wild is amazing


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

IshWitch said:


> I loved seeing your decorations. And nice porch, too! The tombstones are great, my favorite is Kerry Emhoff! LOL. I do a pvc fence, but have the bars all crooked and they are screwed together. I love the simple "t" connector idea! I could whip up a lot more fence at the last minute if I needed it using that idea! Thanks! (embarrassed that I never thought of it, being the pvc queen that I am lol )


hubby built the fence while I was at work so I didn't do anything but paint some of it

thats just good ole beaded styrofoam used for the tombstones.......may rework some of the paint this year if i get a chance

thanks for looking!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Gypsichic, I don't know how I missed this. Very nice pictures, I especially like the night shot of the porch all lite up.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

thanks HJ!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice pictures, but I was most intrigued by the fact that you live in Oklahoma. What part of the state are you in? I'm in OKC and would love to get together during the 'festive' season and steal ideas from each other. PM me or something. I didn't think there were more 'like minded' people out this way.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Your PM thingy is full. We live about a mile from each other. This is too wierd. We will have to get together some time and discuss all things spooky.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

i cleared it out sometime yesterday. 

it is a bit.........errrrrrr............spooky.............lol


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Ha Ha ditto .. i thought the same thing only i guess i need NEW glasses.. i thought it was a chicken.. i'm still laughing..
thanks zombie for the update on the hallo pics..
I love that green lighting


----------

